# Hi There, Please Tell Me About You



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

I just joined today & want to get to know you. Please tell me about yourself. Hobbies, sports you participate in (other than biking), etc. I'm a medical photographer/illustrator/graphic designer.  I've been a body builder since the 80s, won some titles & initially used biking to lean down.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

*Hi*

Hi Venus:

I went to school for Graphic Design, but it's not what I do now. 
In my free time I ride bikes. A lot. And snowboard but there's no snow now.

Kat


----------



## Merdoff (Jul 1, 2005)

*hello*

Welcome. I work as a film librarian in the Imaging department of a hospital. Every spare moment I have in the summer I'm hitting our local trails.

I viewed your profile picture and can only say Wow! I see your spare time also includes hitting the gym. You have an incredible physique. Do you compete in fitness or figure competitions?


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Merdoff said:


> Welcome. I work as a film librarian in the Imaging department of a hospital. Every spare moment I have in the summer I'm hitting our local trails.
> 
> I viewed your profile picture and can only say Wow! I see your spare time also includes hitting the gym. You have an incredible physique. Do you compete in fitness or figure competitions?


I compete in pure bodybuilding -have never even taken an aerobics class. I've won a number of titles including Ms Georgia, Ms Confederate States, Ms All South & yes, Ms Venus. I placed 2nd in my class in the Jr Ms America. The photo below is from the Nationals.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Can you give me your workout plan/schedule? I lift about four or five times a week but I feel as if I've hit a plateau.


----------



## MiffedMax (Aug 7, 2006)

Nevermind.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

SuperKat7 said:


> Can you give me your workout plan/schedule? I lift about four or five times a week but I feel as if I've hit a plateau.


Sure, I can give you a plan. What are you doing now? Body parts what day, # exercises/muscle group, # sets, # reps, etc. The key to breaking out of a plateau is shocking the muscles.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Venus:

I'm lifting almost every day right now. I'm lucky enough to have a weight training room set up at work. I go heavy some days for 8-10 reps, lighter sets 12-14 reps. 3 sets if light, maybe 4 heavy. Back/Bi's - Chest/Tri's/Shoulders - Legs get there own day and I usually DON'T ride that day, abs get worked in usually at the end of each workout. 

Diet - Pasta, a wicked amount of chicken, I hate veggies. Please don't lecture me. I get that from my Mom still quite often. Brown rice, soups, water and Gatorade and I try to get a glass of milk in a day.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

SuperKat7 said:


> Venus:
> 
> I'm lifting almost every day right now. I'm lucky enough to have a weight training room set up at work. I go heavy some days for 8-10 reps, lighter sets 12-14 reps. 3 sets if light, maybe 4 heavy. Back/Bi's - Chest/Tri's/Shoulders - Legs get there own day and I usually DON'T ride that day, abs get worked in usually at the end of each workout.


That sounds like an almost perfect plan except I would do: chest/shoulders/tris day 1, legs day 2, back/bis day 3. Doing all upper body at once is too much. Then rest a day. Do 3 execises per group (3 chest, 3 shoulder, etc) & hit each part (upper, mid, lower chest, 3 shoulder heads, etc.). After a 15 rep warm-up set, go to *failure every set* & get a friend to help w/ some forced reps at the end of the last set for ea exercise or use weider cheating (it worked for Arnold!). Only go heavy for 1 exercise / muscle group (usually largest muscle w/ "safe" move -flat bench, seated row, leg press). Your reps sound good. I work abs every day too. Does this sound doable? Now about your diet...
Hey, private me if you like & send a photo.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

why don't you post your face? The rest of us aren't shy about it.


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

Something just ain't right about "venus1"..I don't mean the pics, thats fine if thats your thing, but something about this post and this other one sure seem a bit trollish..

So, venus1, show us some pics of your bike, maybe even pics of you riding it! 

op

EDIT:
and this post
and this post
and this post

things just don't add up..

Doesn't matter, I'm probably wrong


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*If it looks like a troll, smells like a troll...*



ohpossum said:


> things just don't add up..


Anyway, I doubt a legit poster would hide her face. I don't think that bodybuilding is the sport for shy people, eh? That isn't what my years of living in Venice Beach taught me, at least.

It would be pretty easy to prove us wrong...

C


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

*what is a troll?*

someone trolling for dates? Someone trying to start arguements?


----------



## Serenity (Aug 3, 2006)

I thought a troll might be someone who posts stuff that is bogus.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Troll :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I like to ride mountain bikes


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

formica said:


> I like to ride mountain bikes


ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

formica said:


> I like to ride mountain bikes


Me, too.

Do I look "cut."


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*don't feed the troll*

:thumbsup:


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, here you go. As I am a professional graphic designer, I mostly cut off my face to "make art".


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

chuky said:


> Anyway, I doubt a legit poster would hide her face. I don't think that bodybuilding is the sport for shy people, eh? That isn't what my years of living in Venice Beach taught me, at least.
> 
> It would be pretty easy to prove us wrong...
> 
> C


Cool! So lets see your shots on Muscle Beach. I have a tank from Gold's at Venice my sister bought me when lived in S CA..


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

formica said:


> I like to ride mountain bikes


Hey, if you were a poser wouldn't you post a headless shot w/ ripped quads? I would. My physique is hardly noteworthy in a field of the juiced Amazons you see in magazines. Gees, I would have cropped & posted a photo from Muscle & Fitness if wasn't the real deal.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't mountain bike for ripped quads, I mountain bike because it makes me happy.


----------



## Serenity (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Venus! How about a pic of you on your bike? I'd like to see that Zaskar. I've always wanted a Zaskar............lucky you......*dreaming*


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

ohpossum said:


> Something just ain't right about "venus1"..I don't mean the pics, thats fine if thats your thing, but something about this post and this other one sure seem a bit trollish..
> 
> So, venus1, show us some pics of your bike, maybe even pics of you riding it!
> 
> ...


So which of my mtn bikes do you want to see a photo of? Litespeed, GT Zaskar, GT STS, Trek, Cannondale? I'm selling the mint XTR GT STS if you are interested. 
What's wrong w/ my other posts? So I have 4 sports cars & some bikes. I guess I could pose my silver & black Cannondale R3000 w/ the black Ferrari 328GTS for a primo shot. Why are you giving me such a hard time?


----------



## ohpossum (Dec 19, 2003)

venus1 said:


> So which of my mtn bikes do you want to see a photo of? Litespeed, GT Zaskar, GT STS, Trek, Cannondale?


All of the above. Even better would be a shot of you riding some 



venus1 said:


> So I have 4 sports cars & some bikes. I guess I could pose my silver & black Cannondale R3000 w/ the black Ferrari 328GTS for a primo shot. Why are you giving me such a hard time?


As everyone here will tell you, the joy is in the riding. It doesn't matter how many or of what kind of bikes you have, or what kind of cars you can lean them up against. There's room for all sorts in mountain biking, but as I said before, personally I find that your posts don't add up.

But thats ok if they don't add up for me. They don't need to add up for anyone. If everything you've said about yourself is true, you definitely have a very unique life and maybe can share a unique perspective on things.

op


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Serenity said:


> Hey Venus! How about a pic of you on your bike? I'd like to see that Zaskar. I've always wanted a Zaskar............lucky you......*dreaming*


Here you go. Took this 5 min ago. I ordered the frame on sale & had it custom built up. Ritchey stem & bars were SOTA at the time. Just added the Thomson post but am looking for a Syncros 27.0 to be right w/ the time.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

venus1 said:


> Here you go. Took this 5 min ago...


Picture was taken with a Nikon D70 on August 11th 2005. (from the EXIF tag buried in the photo)


----------



## Serenity (Aug 3, 2006)

Wow Venus that bike is a beaut! I always wanted one. I really should have gotten one back in the day. Too bad GT is now Pacific..........*sigh*


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

itsdoable said:


> Picture was taken with a Nikon D70 on August 11th 2005. (from the EXIF tag buried in the photo)


I never set the clock as I could care less about that ****. Want me to do it again? It's almost dark now. Watch this. Give me 2 minutes. My cat China is posing in front now using the flash. You want today's mail in front? I can give you that in 2 more minutes.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Here is one with this weeks Time Magazine in front. Any questions?


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Serenity said:


> Wow Venus that bike is a beaut! I always wanted one. I really should have gotten one back in the day. Too bad GT is now Pacific..........*sigh*


There are still some to be found w/ low milage on eBay at a great price. I really love the "triangle" technolgy & unique style. Not to mention the winning mtn bike racing history.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

venus1 said:


> I never set the clock as I could care less about that ****. Want me to do it again? It's almost dark now. Watch this. Give me 2 minutes. My cat China is posing in front now using the flash. You want today's mail in front? I can give you that in 2 more minutes.


Yes, like the DVD player that flashes 12:00. Nice cat. Cool bike. You have some very interesting hobbies!


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

itsdoable said:


> Yes, like the DVD player that flashes 12:00. Nice cat. Cool bike. You have some very interesting hobbies!


Match the background exactly from the 1st photo to the last w/ the Time Magazine & you will see it is the exact same setting. However, being a pro photographer & an expert w/ Photoshop, if I wanted to f*** w/ you I could & you would never know the difference. You can take that to the bank. The proof is in my words.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Serenity said:


> Wow Venus that bike is a beaut! I always wanted one. I really should have gotten one back in the day. Too bad GT is now Pacific..........*sigh*


If you notice I opted to leave off the front shock to save weight. Shocks were way heavy 10 years ago & I didn't much need one as I prefer to dance it using my body to absorb the bumps.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Goodie for You*

Check the date to see I just set my clock on the D70. The classic Grey Ghost in front of the Zaskar. And another shot w/ my Ms Georgia 1st place trophy.


----------



## rocknrollbarbie (Dec 12, 2005)

Sweet haircut. Can I get the number for your hairdresser?


----------



## Serenity (Aug 3, 2006)

Nice trophy Venus! (But I still like the Zaskar better!) :thumbsup:


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

venus1 said:


> Match the background exactly from the 1st photo to the last w/ the Time Magazine & you will see it is the exact same setting. However, being a pro photographer & an expert w/ Photoshop, if I wanted to f*** w/ you I could & you would never know the difference. You can take that to the bank. The proof is in my words.


Actually, Photoshop leaves electronic signatures if you edit the image, so your pictures have not been altered by PS, (but you can use Open Souce software that leaves no trace, but that's another topic...). That's one big trophy! But I agree with Serenity, I like the Zaskar better - although the Grey Ghost is pretty cool too.


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

Agreed, big trophy.

But that still leaves the issue of why not post about your ride experiences or post pix of you with or ON your bike?

I'm sure you are proud of your physique and your stable of bikes (and also apparently cars) --- BUT this all still leaves the impression of you barging into a room and shouting "Look at ME!", "Look at all my THINGS!" "Pay ATTENTION to me!", "Be IMPRESSED!" ---- all of which don't give a great first impression ---- unless you are merely fishing for dates in a place where you'll find alot of guys.

A bit more subtle approach may have created less suspicion.


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> The classic Grey Ghost


Wow thats a bike!

I had a chopper that looked similar when I was a kid but not as sweet as that
arghh I loved that bike, fiberglass pole with flag on top tennis balls in my spokes and that 3 speed gear shift course the we front wheel was always dodgy downhill wish I'd hung onto all my old classics if I hadn't broken em!

Ya gotta be a little hard skinned on mtbr good to see the slight banter didn't scare u away.


----------



## Bucknbronc (Jul 13, 2006)

Venus1, I think you're genuine. I like your stuff and admire your accomplishments. My dad was Mr. America in 1959 and 2nd place in Mr. Universe around the same time. He broke the world record in the Masters Powerlifting for deadlift in the 90's. I love bodybuilding and anything with fitness. The bottom line is do what you do and if it feels good, keep doing it.


----------



## Bucknbronc (Jul 13, 2006)

P.S. I forgot to mention I had a Grey Ghost when I was 13. I loved that 5 speed shifter and the springer front end. A totally excellent ride, especially back then!


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

Tass Over Teakettle said:


> Agreed, big trophy.
> 
> But that still leaves the issue of why not post about your ride experiences or post pix of you with or ON your bike?
> 
> ...


why would she post in the women's forum if she was looking for a date??


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

Since the original intention of this post was to get to know some of the other women MTBRs....I'm the Communications Officer for our provincial dentists association; was previously a medical lab technologist for ten years. Although mountain biking is my number one sport/hobby year round, I also participate in volleyball, softball, hiking and in the past two years have run a few 10K's. Oh ya, wine is a hobby too - not making it, but drinking it  

To this day, I admire Rachel McLish as one of the original female bodybuilders. She still looks fantastic at age 51!


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

TheotherH said:


> To this day, I admire Rachel McLish as one of the original female bodybuilders. She still looks fantastic at age 51!


Heh, you are dating yourself. So am I  Rachel & Cory Everson - back in the days when women in wieght rooms got really strange looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

tink bell said:


> why would she post in the women's forum if she was looking for a date??


She didn't just post here. She posted some similar things in Passion and elsewhere including something about "have you ever dated on the internet?"

But whatever gets your rocks off I guess.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I am a little obsessed with mtb, and wish my abilities would match the level of my passion. 

Didn't really get started with it until about six years ago. Before that, had a rigid bike and poached hiking trails for about a decade; worked briefly as a bike messenger just to try it; ridden one road century, a couple of VT50s, bike tours, a recent 40-mile race (second in my division, woohoo!) and as part of a 24-hr team last year. 

Also commute as much as possible with my current job and when visiting family (up to the Bronx and to aunt's house for Easter, for example.)

Besides NY, have ridden trails in AZ, CO, UT, PA, VT, CT, NJ, MA, WY, NC, France and Reunion Island. So far. Can't wait to try more epic places.

Off the bike, I edit the local club newsletter, help moderate the local website, and participate in trail building/maintenance/advocacy. 

Have worked in magazine ad sales and jewelry customer service; currently working for NYC Parks as a seasonal office slave; speak French, take pictures and volunteer at a cat shelter. Among other nerdy hobbies.


----------

